# Tanker horsepower



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking at T3-S2-A3 tankers, specifically the 5 USN oilers that were jumboized (Mispillion, Navasota, Passumpsic, Pawcatuck, and Waccamaw) and also the 3 T3-S2-A1's of the Ashtabula class (Ashtabula, Caloosahatchee, Canisteo) I am finding discrepancies in the reported shaft horsepower. They are shown as being 30,400 hp, or somewhere between 13,500 and 16,000 hp.

Does anyone know what the real numbers would be for the T3-S2-A3 USN jumbo oilers?


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

*Stanvac bangkok*

Don't know if this will help you but the above Tanker was single screw BB and W water tube boilers.Shaft Horse Power was 6500.
Cheers Jim(Pint)


----------

